# [SOLVED] Wireless works but have boot splash error messages

## bedtime

My issue started when I couldn't get any wireless because the kernel was not compiled with my wireless card enabled. This led me to try anything and everything to make it work. Of course I was digging myself deeper and deeper into a hole...

I have wpa_supplicant installed. I have networkmanager installed and working. Thats the one I want to keep working. The error messages on the splash mention the eth0 connection (wired) and something about the wireless module not being found.

I have an ath9k driver.

I'm not sure how to post the boot splash messages. But I'll start with what I know:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

#modules="wpa_supplicant"

#wpa_supplicant_eth0="ath9k"

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules="wpa_supplicant"

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 2" # Timoeout after 2 seconds

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

auto_0x776972656C6573732D7072696E746572="true"

config_0x776972656C6573732D7072696E746572="dhcp"

enable_ipv6_0x776972656C6573732D7072696E746572="false"

#----------------------------------

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

```

```
# conf.d file for wpa_supplicant

#

# Please check man 8 wpa_supplicant for more information about the options

# wpa_supplicant accepts.

#

#wpa_supplicant_args=""

*The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="wireless-printer"

  psk="my_password_wont_say_here"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}

```

/etc/conf.d/dhcpd

```
DHCPD_IFACE="eth0 wlan0"

```

Last edited by bedtime on Thu Dec 27, 2012 7:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## duby2291

type dmesg in a console and it'll list everything the kernel did during the last boot up till the current time. including loading any modules. something like "dmesg | grep ath9k" if nothing shows then you know it didnt get loaded. If you compiled it as a module then you may need to add the module name to "nano /etc/conf.d/modules" then reboot.

start by seeing what dmesg says about ath9k or wlan0

(this is the stuff of flame wars so please forgive me.... give wicd a try it doesnt have all the features of network manager but it is my opinion a nicer wifi gui)

----------

## bedtime

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'
> 
> Registered led device: ath9k-phy0

 

Does this mean I use 'phy0' instead of wlan0?

I just tried emerging and installing wicd as per these instructions http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wicd with no success. I could not to use it in KDE and the boot splash still spits out the same errors. i was able to dhcpcd eth0 into a wired connection...

I've since unmerged wicd and remerged networkmanager and kde-misc/networkmanagement as at least I'll have an icon and GUI settings panel.

----------

## bedtime

Right now kde is saying I have insufficient privledges to do anything that requires an administrator. If I could get past this I could get the net back.

I've tried deleting the .kde4 directory and still no permissions for administrative rights.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bedtime,

Open a root Konsole, or other termanal, then do 

```
su -
```

in the terminal.

Give your root password at the prompt.

Its a really bad idea to use a GUI for anything as root.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *bedtime wrote:*   

> Right now kde is saying I have insufficient privledges to do anything that requires an administrator. If I could get past this I could get the net back.
> 
> I've tried deleting the .kde4 directory and still no permissions for administrative rights.

 

in the olden days, adding your user to the 'plugdev' group would get you what you needed

```

gpasswd -a <youruser> plugdev

```

logout required before this takes effect. 

For KDE, you should have "kdesu" installed (is it still called 'kdesu' ?)

So if you did need to run something as root while booted into KDE, you could hit ALT+F2 to bring up the command line menu, and key in e.g. kdesu systemsettings - this would ask for your root pass, then launch systemsettings. Just an example. 

Your user should also be a member of the 'video' group to enable hardware accel (at least, this used to be true?). 

```

# ls -alh /dev/dri/card0 

crw-rw---- 1 root video 226, 0 Dec 23 11:08 /dev/dri/card0

```

Again, gpasswd -a <youruser> video

Hope that helps

----------

## bedtime

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> bedtime,
> 
> Open a root Konsole, or other termanal, then do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I was not logged in as root. I was logged in with kdm as a user.

cach,

I'll try plugdev next time... I'm quite sure I did have kdesu installed. I just didnt use it much. I was also a member of video.

Anyways, mission aborted, activating self-detonate in 3, 2, 1... and reinstall. I've reinstalled and so far this is going much much smoother.[/quote]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bedtime,

Reinstalling does not fix issues in Gentoo.  It only offers you an opportunity to not make the same mistake again.

You also learn very little from reinstalling, well, you may get to the point where you don't need the handbook any more :)

----------

## bedtime

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> bedtime,
> 
> Reinstalling does not fix issues in Gentoo.  It only offers you an opportunity to not make the same mistake again.
> 
> You also learn very little from reinstalling, well, you may get to the point where you don't need the handbook any more 

 

lol, tis true neddy. I'm starting to know most of the installation steps! :p

----------

## duby2291

haha  :Very Happy: 

That made me laugh. I too got to that point recently... I re-installed 3 times and the problem turned out to be that I was missing a needed option in the kernel configuration.  :Very Happy:  It was Neddy who helped me figure that out. Man I tell you, you go above and beyond the call of duty man.

----------

## bedtime

 *duby2291 wrote:*   

> haha 
> 
> That made me laugh. I too got to that point recently... I re-installed 3 times and the problem turned out to be that I was missing a needed option in the kernel configuration.  It was Neddy who helped me figure that out. Man I tell you, you go above and beyond the call of duty man.

 

I've reinstalled and all is working fine. Not once did I encounter a failed compile. I think a big part of my troubles aside from bad flags was I would often Ctrl-C in the middle of a compile. This time I just let it keep going and it took over 2 days of solid compiling to download everything.

So now the net is working, sound is working (had issues with KDE not finding the proper sound driver and reverting), permissions in KDE are working. Even the extra video effects are working more smoothly.

I do still have the errors on bootsplash. At least for now I have a functional system. I'll figure this out.  :Smile: 

BUT, if I do end up reinstalling again, lets just keep this hush hush from Needy.   :Laughing: 

* EDIT - Progress *

I was able to stop net.eth0 and now I don't have to wait for eth0 to try to get a wired connection at bootup:

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

auto_0x776972656C6573732D7072696E746572="true"

config_0x776972656C6573732D7072696E746572="dhcp"

enable_ipv6_0x776972656C6573732D7072696E746572="false"

#----------------------------------

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

#----------------------------------

#cofig_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t -b 1"

```

There is now only one very small error during bootup splash telling:

```
Network has started but is inactive.
```

Despite this error the net works just fine, wireless and wired.  :Smile: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *bedtime wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There is now only one very small error during bootup splash telling:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

this one is normal and to be expected. 

unless, of course, you want to wait on your wireless card to associate, authenticate, and finish dhcp, before you are allowed to do anything else  :Wink: 

is the same deal on mine, since i just use a net.wlan0 init script for my wireless. 

it starts, "but is inactive" since it's doing all of its "getting connected" magic. By the timed I've logged into fluxbox, it's finished all that, and I have network connectivity.

----------

## bedtime

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *bedtime wrote:*   
> 
> There is now only one very small error during bootup splash telling:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Excellent to hear that. I now at least know what's going on.  :Smile: 

----------

